# Ruderboot zum Fischen am See



## Micky Finn (15. Dezember 2003)

Für die neue Saison bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Angelboot für den Baggersee. 

Es sollten mindestens 2 Personen reinpassen
Es sollte robust sein und was abkönnen da es das ganze Jahr im Freien liegt.

Mir fehlen einfach ein paar Eckwerte nach denen ich suchen kann.

Größe?
Material?
maximales Alter bei einem Gebrauchtboot?
ungefährer Kostenrahmen?
Wie sichert ihr die Boote gegen Klau?
Ruder aus Holz, Kunststoff? 

Gegoogelt mit den Begriffen Ruderboot oder Angelboot hab ich schon, aber es war nix gescheites dabei.

Schon mal vorab vielen Dank

Andreas


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
4 kollegen und ich haben uns gerade so eines mit Holzboden gebraucht gekauft: http://www.barroboote.de/fischen/ruder/boote/mittel.htm 

Das hatte mehrere gründe.
a)Grösse 
Die grösse ist eigentlich für 2-3 leute ideal (4 möglich) eigentlich wollten wir erst ein grösseres (5,2m) haben, das ist aber für eine person schon zu unhandlich, so dass wir eigentlich im nachhinein froh waren, dass die Grösseren schon alle weg waren, denn ws wird es meist mit 1-3 Pers belegt.
b) Material
Die teile sind aus echt hochwertigem Seewasserbeständigem Alu und haben auch ausreichend Materialstärke (achtung bei billigen Alubooten!). Unseres ist Bj 1974 und bei einem Verleih gelaufen!!! Ausser ein paar Beulen und kratzern war das Material noch 1a. (Abgesehen vom Holz, aber das kann man völlig problemlos und günstig austauschen.)
Man kann mit dem Ding auch ohne angst vor Löchern mal aufs ufer fahren, Osmoseprobleme gibts nicht, Lackieren ist auch unnötig, das Material wird nicht brüchig, und wenn es doch mal einer schaffen sollte, ein loch reinzukriegen, dann kann mans problemlos schweissen lassen, ein GFK-Teil ist sehr viel aufwendiger in der Pflege.
Schön ist auch, dass es nur einwandig ist, ein Doppelwandiges lässt sich kaum anständig reparieren.
Ausserdem kann mans zu zweit problemlos Tragen (120kg), alleine slippen und es lässt sich auch prima rudern.
c) Kosten
Zuerst hören sich 850€ für ein fast 30a altes Boot echt heftig an, wir haben trotzdenm zugeschlagen, denn das hält auch nochmal locker dieselbe zeit und verliert vermutlich auch keinen Wert. P.S. wir angeln alle schon länger, rudern auch schon länger mit eigenen Booten unterschiedlichster Bauweise (2x Thermoplast, 3 defekte GFK liegen auch noch hier rum, sogar ein unmöglich allein zu bewegendes Stahlboot war darunter. Das ist unser erstes Alu, der Preis war bisher immer der Knackpunkt.) über unsere Talsperren und 4 von uns kommen auch aus dem Metallbau, ist also auch kein Blindkauf gewesen.

Ruder werden wir wieder aus Holz kaufen, das ist leichter und mit Pflege auch beständiger als Kunstoff.

Diebstahlsicherung: Bei unserem hängt eine auf-und-ab bewegliche VA-Konstruktion am Steg, Am Heck des Bootes finden sich 2 verschweisste Ösenschrauben. Durch diese und durch die Konstruktion am Steg kommt eine VA-Stange, die mit einem Vorhängeschloss gesichert wird. Wer das abmontieren will, braucht eine Flex oder muss sich mit dem Taucheranzug unter wasser begeben, sonst kommt man an die Verschraubungen nur beim Bootsstegauf und abbau dran.
Weiterer Vorteil dieser konstruktion ist auch, das das boot auf und abbewegungen ausgleichen kann (Ein gelenk am Steg, eins durch die VA-Stange am Boot), aber trotzdem nicht mit dem Steg in berührung kommt. (Bilder gibts im Frühjahr)
Ausserdem klaut keiner ein 30a altes schäbiges Boot, wenn die Hochglanzteile direkt daneben liegen 
Auf dem Hänger wird es mit Kette und Vorhängeschloss gesichert, dazu kommt ein Kastenschloss für die Kupplung.

Nachteile:
Die wollen wir natürlich auch nicht verschweigen. Alu Boote Hallen wie Teufel, ein zu boden Fallendes Schrotblei macht einen Höllenradau. Wir hoffen das mit einer Innenverkleidung mit Dämmmatten aus dem Karosseriebau in den Griff zu kriegen.

Die Grösse erfordert bei Wind schon recht schwere Anker, ältere Leute/ Kinder tun sich damit oft schwer. Für gewässer unter 15ha ists vermutlich schon recht gross.

Die Form läuft zwar super, ist aber nicht optimal kippsicher (Da sind Kastige oder Bauchige Formen besser), man sollte also nicht zu dritt darin Stehen / Rumlaufen, und ein Pinkelgefäss beihaben.

Toll Motorisieren lässt es sich nicht.

Es ist zwar angeblich Rauhwassertauglich, Nur bei echt heftigem Wind (ab 9-10 bft) würde ich damit nicht auf grösseren gewässern rumpaddeln.

Alu leitet Prima, Achtung bei gewittern!

Metalle sind anfällig für galvanische korrosion. Im Salzwasser sollte mans also nicht unbedingt lange liegen lassen und anschliessend abspritzen.


Aber egal, für was Du Dich entscheidest, lass auf jeden Fall die Finger von Doppelwandigen Booten. Ein Haarriss in der Haut, und es sammelt sich Feuchtigkeit in dem Innenraum. Dann kann das Teil Kaputtfrieren, eventuell wird auch im Sommer der Innendruck durch wärme zu gross. Unsinkbar kriegt man ein Boot auch durch angebundene Kanister.
Boote aus Kunstoff (Thermoplaste wie PP,PE,PVC...) lassen sich ganz schlecht reparieren, das lässt sich zwar wieder verschweissen, selbst von Laien (Herz GmbH, Tel. 08230-85085 bietet Sets an), nur so wie früher wirds nie mehr. Haben wir selbst mal ausprobieren dürfen/müssen.

Sämtliche Kunstoffe (inkl GFK) halten nicht ewig! Das Boot sollte dann nicht zu alt sein, und möglichst Licht und Wassergeschützt gestanden haben, aber auch auf Standschäden (Druckstellen im Material) sollte man achten, am besten macht man eine UV-Prüfung auf risse, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Micky Finn (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Holger,

euer neues Boot sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. Nach dem Studium (überfliegen bei der Menge an Informationen ist da ja nicht drin :m ) deiner wie immer  ausführlichen und detailierten Zeilen seh ich jetzt schon etwas klarer. 

Wir werden wohl auch Ausschau nach einem Aluboot halten und dann ebenfalls nen Holzboden einziehen um die Geräusche zu dämmen.

Bei ebay stehen gerade zwei Lorsby zu Versteigerung an.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2447841194&category=13351

Sieht ganz interessant aus. Mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt.
Nochmal danke für deine ausführliche Informatoin.

Andreas


----------



## Albatros (16. Dezember 2003)

Moin Andreas#h

so wie ich das sehe, kommt für Deine Zwecke eigentlich nur ALU oder Polyäthylen in Frage. 

Vorweg erst einmal, so ganz kann ich die Meinung von Holger mit den doppelwandigen Booten nicht vertreten. Die nachfolgenden Boote die ich gleich beschreibe, sind doppelwandig, auch unsinkbar, haben aber Hohlkammern und sind von innen nicht ausgeschäumt. Sollten Haarrisse entstehen und Feuchtigkeit nach innen gelangen, wird die Feuchtigkeit bzw. das Wasser aus dem Lenzstopfen wieder herausgelassen (Lenzstopfen aufdrehen, Boot umdrehen) Aber zu den anderen Punkten muss ich dem wandelnden Lexikon Recht geben:q

Da Holger dir die Vor- und Nachteile eines ALU Boots vorgestellt hat, schreibe ich mal ein bißchen zu Polyäthylen. Es gibt die sogenannten Pioner - Boote. Ich denke mal ein Pioner 12 (3,50mtr.) oder ein Pioner 13 (3,93mtr.), sollte es von der Größe her, für Deine Zwecke dann schon sein. 

Den Vorteil dieser Boote sehe ich darin, daß sie ohne Schraub- Niet-, Kleb- oder Schweißverbindungen, also in einem Stück produziert werden. Das Material ist säurebeständig, UV-stabilisiert und widersteht arktischen ebenso wie tropischen Temperaturen ohne spröde und weich zu werden. Auch ist das Material vollkommen durchgefärbt, so das Beschädigungen so gut wie nicht zu sehen sind. Ach ja, da fällt mir was ein: Ich weiß von einem Bootstransport, wo 3 Pioner Boote auf der Autobahn von einem Trailer gefallen sind und das bei Tempo 100:q. Alle Boote waren bis auf diverse Kratzer unversehrt! Trotz der sehr hohen Lebensdauer sind kaum Pflege oder Anstriche erforderlich. Im Gegensatz zu GFK-Booten gibt es auch keine Osmose. Die Pioner Boote werden überwiegend an Bootsvermietungen, Bootsverleihern, Angelvereine, THW, Feuerwehren, Netzfischereien, Taucherbetriebe usw. verkauft, was natürlich für das Material spricht. Polyäthylen ist wirklich sehr sehr schwer kaputt zu bekommen und wenn, ist die Reparatur mittels Schweißdraht und einer Heißluftpistole in 10 Minuten erledigt. Die Reparaturstelle wird man aber immer sehen können, so wie vorher wird es nicht!

Ferner hat Polyäthylen ein spezifisches Eigengewicht von unter 1, daß heißt, wirfst Du eine Polyäthylenplatte ins Wasser, treibt sie an der Oberfläche. Die Pioner Boote haben also eine enorme Zuladung und sind unsinkbar. Setzt Du z.B. in einem 3 mtr. PE Boot was zugelassen ist für 2 Personen, 10 Personen rein und flutest das Boot mit Wasser, so liegt es immer noch bis zur Süllkante im Wasser

Anschauen kannst Du dir die Boote hier:

www.pioner.de 



So, nun aber auch zu den Nachteilen:

Ein Pioner Boot welches so um die 3,50mtr. lang ist, wiegt in etwa 90kg. Boote aus anderen Materialien, erst recht ALU, sind natürlich leichter! 

Aufgrund des höheren Gewichts, des relativ platten Unterwasserschiffs (vorne im Bug aufgekimmt) kann man die Pioner Boote nicht so gut rudern, wie manch andere Boote.

Fazit: Falls Du also Dein neues Boot die ganze Saison im Wasser liegen hast und nur zum Herbst raus und zum Frühjahr wieder rein, stört das Gewicht nicht! Falls Du das Boot motorisiert betreiben willst, stört es nicht, daß es nicht so gut zu rudern ist
Also, ein Boot aus Polyäthylen wäre auch ne Alternative


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
Im Grossen und ganzen hat Albatros die PE bzw Thermoplastische Boote gut erklärt.
Richtig ist, dass man die Dinger tatsächlich vom Hochhaus werfen kann ohne das ihnen was Passiert, das Material ist sehr Flexibel. Auch kaputtfrieren können sie kaum. die kriegen ein paar Beulen, die sich im Frühjahr zurückbilden. Das Neugekaufte (Auch Pioneer, 10er oder 12er) vom Kollegen hat fast 10 Jahre misshandlung ausgehalten.

Aber wir haben auch einige schwächen festgestellt.

a) das Material ist zwar sehr Flexibel, nur leider auch sehr weich, man kriegts zwar mit dem Hammer nicht kaputt, wohl aber durch regelmässigen Uferkontakt durchgescheuert (nicht durch Metallleiste geschützter Bug) Reparatur wurde wie gesagt schlechter als original, ratzfatz wars wieder undicht. Das Teil geht zwar nicht unter, nur in einem dauervollen Boot um den See rudern ist auch nicht toll 

b) Durch anhaltenden stellenweisen Druck lässt sich das Material anscheinend deformieren. nach einem Jahr Hängerlagerung war auch Boot Nr 2 hinüber, die Trailerauflage am Bug hatte das Material soweit deformiert, dass es auch undicht war.

c) es ist unmöglich irgendwelches Zubehör (Rutenhalter, schirmhalter, Downrigger, unsere Befestigungsmechanik, Halteösen für Persenning...) fest anzubringen, ohne eine spätestens bei Temperaturschwankungen undicht werdende Stelle zu schaffen. Und "Wasser kann unten rein+ luft kann oben raus" heisst, dass das teil in wenigen Stunden eine Wasserfüllung in der Doppelhaut hat.

Ergebnis: einmal undicht immer undicht. Das Boot kann man dann zwar problemlos weiter Fischen, wenn man von etwas durch die Selbstlenzöffnungen in die innenschale einfliessendem Wasser absieht (Die liessen sich auch abdichten), nur fasst die doppelhaut geschätzte 100L+ wasser, die auch erstmal gerudert werden möchten. Und umdrehen und ablassen? Viel vergnügen, besonders alleine, die Dinger sind ja wie gesagt schon leer schwer wie Hulle wir haben 5 kräftige Leute für eine Solche aktion gebraucht. Bringt auch nichts, abends ists wieder voll. 


Die Lorsbys (bei uns lag/liegt auch eines am Steg) sind übrigens schwerer zu rudern, Treiben ganz fürchterlich, laufen durch die vielen Sicken dafür gut geradeaus und sind recht seitenstabil. Nur in der Verarbeitung kommts an unseres nicht dran. Besonderer Nachteil ist der nicht durch ein zusätzliches metallprofil verstärkte Bug / Sicken, die dadurch natürlich anfällig gegen auffahren auf Steine sind.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Micky Finn (17. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Holger, Hallo Albatros,

jeh mehr ich lese des do mehr komm ich auf den Trichter das ein Barro wohl das non plus ultra ist. Das Gewicht von 130 Kilo ist auch gut gegen Gelegenheitsklau.
Einem Vereinskollegen haben sie vor ein paar Wochen sein GFK-Boot geklaut.

@ Holger
verkauft der Verleih noch andere gebrauchte?

Andreas


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. Dezember 2003)

Keine Ahnung, Kannst ja mal anrufen bei dem Bootsverleih am Biggesee oder bei www.Angelsport-Meser.de, der hatte einige vor der Tür und auch im Inet Stehen. Frag einfach mal, ob er noch an welche drankommt. Da hatte er jedenfalls keine mehr.

Und nervt die Leute nicht zu viel, sonst krieg ich hinterher Theater, das ich drauf hingewiesen habe 

Das Non Plus Ultra gibts übrigens nicht, ist immer die Frage wofür mans einsetzt. Allerdings sind die Dinger nicht umsonst so Teuer.

Das mit dem Gelegenheitsklau ist aber unsinn, ohne LKW/Hänger bekommt man so en ding ja sowieso nicht wegtransportiert. Wer ein Boot Klaut hat sich also immer vorbereitet.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------

